# new spilo dieing!



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

ok i just got new spilo cf.. he has his color red eyes everything i put him in my 20 gal that i setup couple days in advance.. i added sand and pond rocks the water is pefectly clear and the ph was a little high @ first around 7.8 i lowered it alitte i do not know wut the ph level is @ at the moment but the first 2 days he seemd fine.. today i come home hes on hi side.. not moving @ all he lost all his red color here is a pic i threw him in my 55gal with a divider with my other 3 rbps' .. the rbps are fine.. in there so hopeuflly he will regain his color and strenght but he will have to go back in the 20.. so wut do u think is wrong with the 20 and my fish? ;( ph? or could it be the sand and rocks i put in.. i put in pondrocks and playsand.


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

as u can see he is really cool looking and is a great looking fish i dont wanna lose him or his looks !


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

..


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

this is wut he looks like now.. he was not swiming @ all and was totally on his side before this shot in his 20g this shot is now in the 55 gal with a divider (keeping out the other 3 rbps)


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

heres last pic and BTW!! temp is a 82 in both tanks..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

in these pics your fish looks healthy - the change in colour could be a change in food, or water conditions or simply stress.

it is not advisable to change the pH dramatically ever when fish are in the tank - also moving them from tank to tank will also be a dramatic change in pH (again not good)

is the fish eating?
what are the water conditions?
how is it doing now?

sorry for such a late reply - god knows were DonH and serrapygo are









I think that your fish is just a little stressed from what I can see


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

well hes in my 55g i fig out it had nothing to do with ph , or not being cycled.. cuz i know how to do that stuff.. it had to be the playsand and the pond rocks i put in.. i took them both out and said the hell with them and put in my old gravel.. my tank is cycling now.. and i'm going to attempt to put him back in.. he gained his color and is doing ok in my 55g .. and i'm going to attempt to put him back in the 20 tommorw after i test the water one last time.


----------



## PIRANHNUT (May 28, 2003)

It could have been the gravel itself.Sometimes lighter colored gravel will wash the colors out on your fish.You fish appears to look healthy in all your pics.I would worry if your reds were acting unusual but they aren't so I don't think anything is wrong with your tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

imo he might just be stressed..especially since he been moved from two tanks..keep on eye on him and keep us posted..and as pnut stated gravel color changes the color of p's from dark to light


----------

